# baby goat with constipation



## dunroven

So I have been trying to take care of these 2 babies that I mentioned in another thread. They have started walking and doing pretty good that way. Now all of a sudden one is breathing hard, not eating well, and hunched, so I'm figuring constipation. Here's my problem. We have no Karo syrup and I tried a bit of an enema, nothing. What I am wondering, and I tried, but I hope I didn't do a bad thing. I put just a taste of molasses on her tongue and I gave her mom's milk with a little bit of maple syrup. Is that going to help, hurt, or do nothing? Please tell me it will help. She did drink most of the milk.


----------



## thaiblue12

Baby or kid's suppositories are working for me. 
Mine are from Fleet, called Pedia-Lax and it really does work within minutes. I got them at my local grocery store pharmacy area for under $5. They are no the pill kind but liquid glyercin suppositories. Mine is too tiny for it to fit in, it syas for kids 2-5 yrs old. So I sucked out about a 1/3 of one into a syrgine and used it that way.


----------



## dunroven

Do you think that Mineral oil would work? I don't want it to be too harsh, but she is, I believe in some pain. I picked her up and when I just rubbed her tummy a little bit, she just cried and tried to get down. I found an eye dropper, and I'm going to use it to try to get the oil in there and see what will happen. What do you think? Boy I hate it when they are sick.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa

Sorry for your troubles. I would try the oil. I use olive oil on my goats if they are constipated or if they have bloat. Are they drinking goats milk or replacer right now?


----------



## dunroven

I have been giving them mom's milk but have had to add some store bought cow's milk as well, so i have been trying to do about 3/4 mom and 1/4 cow. Mom finally started really giving milk today, but now here's the little girl. Do you feed the goat the olive oil or put it in the rectum? I did get 2 little clumps out, but what I had to do was put the oil in there, rub a little bit on the tummy and then I just kind of pressed on each side to kind of force the bowels to move. It worked, but the clumps were just little tiny and I just know she has a bunch more in there. But I put all kinds of water in her, and it just poured back out with nothing with it.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa

I give it orally with a syringe (no needle). Do you think there's a possibility that she over ate?


----------



## dunroven

No, she absolutely has not overeaten. In fact, she and her sister barely eat 1 to 2 ounces each at each feeding, and that's about every 3 to 4 hours.

She is huffing and puffing. Now here is probably a dumb question, but I can feel 2 "round" lumps right behind her ribs on each side. Is that her kidneys?


----------



## dunroven

How much olive oil do you give for a 4 day old goat?

I don't want to overwhelm her. I'm so afraid I'm going to lose her and I want to try anything I can. We have no vets in the area that care about goats, so I'm on my own here. Oh and how long does it take to work?


----------



## Sherry in Iowa

I don't know what the lumps are. Could she have pneumonia?


----------



## dunroven

But her tummy has been hurting her, so I really think its constipation, plus the yellow poop I got out of her was really hard and this came on just so suddenly.


----------



## mamahen

Any chance that they are premature? They look awfully pink in the pictures. Even a week early & maybe it's just a lack of her systems being fully developed?

I would give the oil as a suppository for right now. Maybe just mix a few tsp in her milk? I would try 2 tsp Karo, 2 tsp mineral oil & 2 oz milk.


----------



## dunroven

I gave her the olive oil. Of course some of it went into her lungs. Wouldn't you know. She is probably not going to make it, but I'm making her as comfortable as I can. Dang it all anyway.

Thanks sherry for the help. I'll let you know how it goes for sure, but I think I already know.


----------



## CaliannG

If she is super stopped up, get the oil into her rectum as well as giving her a dose orally.

The raspy breathing is probably that she got milk into her lungs just like she got the oil into her lungs. They do that to us, I think just to make us freak out more.

Seriously, if you have nothing else, an eye dropper of oil in the front and in the rear.

It is the cow's milk making her constipated. It takes a while for them to adjust and if there is anything ELSE wrong with them, well, it just exacerbates other problems.


----------



## dunroven

So far nothing but water with the olive oil and she is just as limp as a dish rag. I don't think there is anything I can do, is there? She was cold, which our house is cold, we have no heat right now. I put her in front of the space heater with her sister, and her sister is just a bouncy baby, and I thought she was the one I was going to lose. In fact, I just thought that was a given, and this one was acting so well. It has been just over 30 minutes, so I'm waiting to see what the next 30 minutes will bring before I do anything more. Then I'm going to heat some mother's milk and try to get her to drink some of it. Sherry what can I give her that might perk her up?

Thanks for calling by the way. Didn't recognize who you were at first. Glad it was you.


----------



## CaliannG

Cussword! Do you have B Complex injectable or Thiamine injjectable on hand?


----------



## dunroven

No, but this is one I'm afraid I'm just going to have to wait out and see what happens. Again, no vets around here are "goat friendly." I even had one tell me a sick goat is a dead goat, don't worry about it.

Made me so mad. But this is cattle, sheep and hog country, although they are slowly, very slowly starting to change that opinion, just not with the vets.

I haven't had one get this bad with the constipation before. Bad, but not this bad. However, she was laying flat on her side. Now, since I put her in front of the heater, she is sitting upright and her head is turned down on her legs, which is a little more promising. We still have the next 20 minutes to wait and see, and although there is nothing really "magic" about that 20 minute time frame, each minute she goes past that, I kind of feel like we have a little bit better chance, and I WILL be getting milk in her, 1 cc at a time, if necessary. Even 1 drop at a time.


----------



## CaliannG

Make sure she is REALLY warm before you feed her. If she is cold, she won't digest the milk and it will just sit in her rumen curdling.

Warmth is the biggest thing here. I know the house is cold, but get her warm and don't give her a chance to get cold again. At this point, if she survives, another chill will have a doubly easy time of doing her in.

A goat kid isn't dead until it is WARM and dead.

Do you have a rectal thermometer? She needs to be 102 degrees before a drop of milk goes into her.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

Hunched posture, depressed appetite, and labored breathing sounds like pneumonia to me. Even pretty severe constipation does not cause these signs in my experience.


----------



## dunroven

She is acting a little bit better now. An hour ago she was completely limp, laying on her side and just floppy, but now she stood up, walked around a bit, peed big, and then drank a little milk, I'm not pushing her to drink a lot, and she walked over and laid down by her sister in front of the heater. Its really warm in here, and they are getting comfortable. I'm probably just going to stay up with her for the night and see how it goes.


----------



## dunroven

I'm going to go get about a 2 hour nap and see what is going on when I get up. I got her to take some homemade electrolytes and she drank about 1/2 an ounce of milk, mamma milk only, cause I have some tonight, but she still has never pooped most of today. Her belly seems awfully tight. I don't know.


----------



## dunroven

Well, Milly is still alive this morning. I got up with her at 3:30 this morning to see if she wanted to eat. Nope, no food. Well, this morning, I gave her 3 cc of my electrolyte mix and then she took the bottle and did fairly well, better than she did yesterday. She's still very weak and still has not pooped. My husband is going to pick up some milk of magnesia this morning and we are going to see if that will make any difference. I sure hope so.


----------



## thaiblue12

I was scared to open this thread. Mine is still backed-up as well, but 3 times yesterday morning, noon and night, I gave her the kid's suppositories and she pooped. I just wish she would go on her own. Have him pick up a package of them as well while he is out. Mine is tiny so I take one cc of it and use it and within 30 seconds, with some crying and squatting she goes.


----------



## dunroven

Thanks, I would like to have him do that, but our little stores around here don't carry those kinds of things. You have to go to the "city" LOL It is 25 miles away and with gas prices the way they are, we have to plan trips. He won't be going to where he can get those until on Friday, and by then it may be too late, but I'm thinking she is doing better with eating, and taking the electrolytes. I'm getting a head start on her sister. I'm pushing electrolytes on her and you know, that silly thing, I put the electrolytes in a syringe (no needle of course) and squirt it in their mouth and she wants to grab the syringe and drink it all, right now and begs for more! LOL But seriously, she's now not pooping either. Nothing from either of them yesterday or so far today. So when he gets here, I'm going to give a good dose of this and see if we can't get some action going.

How much would you all suggest, keeping in mind they are now 5 days old. Would 3 cc be about right and maybe repeat it in a couple of hours?


----------



## thaiblue12

What breed/size are they? I had posted about mine a few hours before you did, she is constipated probably from being changed over to whole cow's milk. 

I am scared to give mine anything orally she was born Fri night and it was rough. So I gave her Probios before the milk changeover and been doing the suppositories. Do you have any glycerin? Maybe you make soap or something and have some? That is the main ingredient in this kid's ones. It works pretty quick and she always goes after having one. 

Mine is a tiny Nigie so I draw up some in a needless syrgine and I tilt her back end upward, and put the suppository fluid in. She cries, then poops and cries while doing it, then is fine bouncing and playing. This is the first one I ever had constipated and I wish I knew how much longer it will last. 

I am not sure what dose you should give her but I will check back and see if it worked for you. I hope so!


----------



## fishhead

Could the electrolytes be causing the problems? I've read posts by very experienced goat raisers who say never to give newborns anything but milk.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

I also would not be giving baby goats that young electrolyte water. Only Momma's milk or whole cows milk. I understand the need for med's to help her poop but probios paste & electrolyte water I don't think is very good for baby goats that young because their stomachs aren't actually functioning like an adult goats would when they are so young.

Karo syrup in the bottle should help her poop I would think. The yellow poop is normal.
Just my opinion though & really don't have any better advice that Thaiblue's suppositories.
I sure hope she makes it for you.
I would watch the labored breathing though as that does sound like pneumonia.
Keeping my fingers crossed for you & your little girl!
How about letting the girls lay on a heating pad? Would that help keep her warmed up?


----------



## Pony

You can give her an enema with a syringe (just learned to do this last week - thanks to my Fairy Goatmother). 

Warm water, just stick the syringe (sans needle, natch) in the butt hole, and fill 'er up. 

I would be concerned about and probably would treat for pneumonia.


----------



## Goatress

Dose of mineral oil????


----------



## fishhead

Oil introduced orally coats the gut and I would think that would temporarily stop the absorption of nutrients at exactly the time you would want to avoid it.


----------



## CaliannG

Whew! I was frightened to open this thread! Glad to see she is doing a bit better! Prayers for her heading your way.

I know gas prices are outlandish now....but just curious, what are the goats worth? If you had to replace them, would it cost more than an unplanned trip to town?

Not dissing you, just that we have the same deal here. "Town" is 26 miles away. Most of the time, all trips are planned and all errands, doctor appts., etc., done on the same day. 

However, the monetary value of even ONE of the kids that my girls had far exceeds the cost of the gas for an unplanned trip to town...so I would have done the trip if necessary.


----------



## dunroven

Well, I gave her 2 cc of the Milk of Magnesia over an hour ago. Nothing yet, but I did read somewhere that the course of this could take 4 hours to go through a goat gut, so I'm waiting a little while, until I get my break from work.

My husband surprised me saying that he had to make a trip to town today, SO, he got the suppositories and an eyedropper and when I have my work break, I'll be working on goats.

Yep, these girls are worth something to me, and I know you are not dissing me, BUT my husband is a minister, and he has LOTS of places he needs the gas for, and the cause of Christ, even though the goats are valuable, is more valuable to us, and we spend more of the gas money on that, and plan for other trips.

I will say this though, we are finally, this year, after 5 long years of working to get to this point, starting to have registered and moneyed goats. This is quite a set back for us, as these 2 girls are to be breeders here on the farm. I am trying to do everything I can to keep these 2 going and will continue to do so. In that light, since we also don't have much money, as witnessed by the fact that our furnace quit on us about 2 months ago and we have done without heat since that time and will do without it most likely until next fall, I AM going to make up a first aid kit that will contain all we need. I am going to get it bit by bit as my checks come in every 2 weeks, so hopefully we are going to get more prepared. I'm going to get a small apartment sized fridge to keep in the goat barn along with a clothes hamper for towels and my blow dryer, which I use for all my babies.

So, if we can just get through these 2 little darlings, hopefully things will start doing better.

I appreciate everyone's help too by the way.

Another thing I will say, is the reason for the electrolyte water, and it is homemade, not a storebought concoction, is because that little goat was so weak last night she couldn't hold her head up. Today she is getting up.... once in a while, and walking a bit, so I personally believe it helped.

If anyone is interested, I'll post the recipe a little later so you can all have it.


----------



## thaiblue12

I am glad your husband got the suppositories. They work well. I had to use it again this morning. My eye dropper is glass so I am scared to use it so I used a needless syrgine that has a longer tip then the others, I pull out 1 cc of the glyercin since she is tiny and I hold her back end up to make sure it runs into there well when I apply it. In 30 seconds or less she poops, then keeps squatting as it runs out more. If she still seems uncomfortable I insert one more cc. 
I have been doing it morning, afternoon and night. I hope she goes on her own again soon. 
I hope it works for your girl too. 

On the furnance note, have you had it looked at? Once ours went out it and it was a simple fuse they sell in Home Depot for under $5, thankfully my then neighbor knew what to look for cause we sure did not  
In this house the darn thing was new and kept going out and it was the limit swtich, which was covered under the warranty thankfully, well the first 2 times it happened not the 3rd. But the part only cost $20 but the guy charged us quite a bit to come out here and put it in..grr! I have come to dislike furnances and Lenox!


----------



## dunroven

Yep, we have had the furnace fixed several times each year since here. The guy told us the last time though and he showed us too, that it was about to rust through in a few places, and he said if it stopped working this time, we would have to replace it, its getting so there is nothing to work with anymore. Its an incredibly old furnace. Its okay though, we "hope" to be able to take that one out and put the new one in in another room in the basement and then we can have more room in this area that is actually a small efficiency apartment. It would be much bigger without this elephant sitting in the middle of it.

And, hope, against hope, we want central air when we do it, so my 73 year old husband does not have to try to lift those air conditioners, of which we now use 3 each summer. Put in and take out, really a pain, and if something happened to him, I simply could not put them in. So this is the best, just not at the very best time.

I am anxious to try the suppositories. I have about an hour left and then will get to try it. Pray for my girls.


----------



## secretcreek

Warmth and warm fluids orally,warm fluids rectally, and warm fluids(ringers) IV...this saved my Allie gal...she's one tough Ober/Togg.
-scrt crk


----------



## dunroven

Well, the suppositories that my husband came home with are glycerin suppositories, long things for kids ages 2 to 5. They are the same name, Fleet's Pediatric suppositories. Do you think if I break one in half and use it that will be enough? Dang, wish they would have had what you were talking about Thaiblue. Sometimes this girl looks better, sometimes she looks worse. Let me ask something else of everyone. I have Penicillin aqueous. Do you think it would be a good idea to give her a 1 cc shot of it? Just in case the constipation is not all she has?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Yes, just break off a piece of the end of one.


----------



## dunroven

What about the penicillin, or should I wait and see what happens with this first? You know, I'm getting to the point where I'm feeling like a beginner again. I have had them for 5 years, but I just feel so helpless when one is sick like this.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Is she still having labored or raspy breathing? If she's having trouble breathing I would give the shot of penicillin if it was me. I hate to tell you something & be wrong but I would ask here first but if I had a baby with raspy breathing & I was thinking pneumonia I would give antibiotics.


----------



## dunroven

Breathing is definitely labored, not raspy though. That's why I am not sure. It could be she's just tight from the constipation so I just don't know what to do. I'm going to do the suppository right now and we'll see if that helps according to Thaiblue in about 30 seconds. I am then going to do my chores and supper and then I'll be back at work and will let everyone know.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Ok, if she still has labored breathing, not eating good after the suppository has had time to work I would probly give her the antibiotics. I guess I would just be worried at her young age & so weak that without the antibiotics she may not make it. Just so hard to say for sure, I'm just trying to tell you what I would probly do.


----------



## thaiblue12

Are the suppositories a soft pill? If so you can melt it and then use your eye dropper. Of break off half and try to insert it. It may take a bit longer if it has to melt. Mine are tubes with a bulb at the end that contains the liquid glycerin. I suck out of some the liquid and use it. 

I would wait on the PenG to see if she poops and feels better or not. Mine cries with the suppository and cries when pooping but then feels better and bouncy. I hope this works for you!


----------



## dunroven

The suppositories did not work. I waited almost 10 minutes and then I gave her 10 cc of warm olive oil in the rectum. Didn't work. So I gave her 1 cc of Penicillin. I'm going to do it now for a few days, hopefully, she'll make it that long. I can't figure out where the milk is going. There is NO POOP anywhere. She squirted a teeny tiny bit of the oil back out but that's all. I'm also wondering if there might be a rupture of her gut? But now she is not all tensed up, in fact, her sides are almost sticking together. So what is happening here? I don't get it, but I'm going with the antibiotics. I'm glad I have that on hand, we'll just see from here. She's resting now.


----------



## CaliannG

I REALLY wish I was nearby to give you some Vit. B complex and thiamine. *sighs* Floppy Kid Syndrome often looks like pneumonia and I just think the B-vitamins would do her good.

But since I am awful at teleportation, and no Deity has given me leave to be in two places at once, I am just going to have to pray for your little goat. Do you have a particular favorite God you'd like me to pray to? The Southern Baptist God, the United Methodist God, or your choice?


----------



## dunroven

If you are going to pray, please pray to the one and only God, the father of the son Jesus Christ. He will hear prayers. Not sure how he will handle animal prayers, but He says if we are His children and if we will ask anything in His will, He will give it to us. Again, not sure how animals fit into His will, other than we are to have dominion over them, but hey, a prayer can't hurt.

He delights in giving His children the desires of their hearts.

Just got back from chores, and Milly is resting, but really does not look good. BUT, this is the way it was last night too.


----------



## CaliannG

~smiles~ Then that is exactly how I will word it. 

I hope, and pray, Milly gets better.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

I will be praying for your little Millie too!


----------



## dunroven

Well, I'm back from chores. Milly drank some milk, so that's a good thing, yet again, but still no poop. I just don't understand that at all. And that is the case from BOTH of the goats. I have never seen anything like this. They only got a "little" cow's milk and this happened. I'll try never to use that again. I suppose I'll have to get milk replacer for them if I need goats milk. Someone said do not use the canned goat's milk and I can understand that, because it is pasturized too. Course I might be able to find someone with some dairy goats. I'll start looking for that right now.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Whole cows milk from the store is still much better for them than milk replacer. Can you put a few drops of karo syrup in their bottles? Maybe one of your neighbors has some you could borrow till you can get to town?


----------



## CaliannG

No, no, no, no, no! Not milk replacer! You are better off with store-bought goat's milk or canned goat's milk...pastuerized milk will NOT hurt them!

But milk replacer will KILL them. It contains animals fats, which will coat their stomachs and make it so they can't absorb any nutrients and they will starve to death slowly.

A goat kid that does well on goat replacer is like a person with pneumonia who got better after being "bled" in the old days....the only heroes in Heroic Medicine were the patients. In milk replacer, only the tough kids survive it and your kids are already weak.

No, there is nothing wrong with pasteurized milk...many people pasteurize milk for bottle babies to practice CAE prevention.

If they are having that much of an issue with the cow's milk, get goat's milk, or canned goat's milk, or whatever...just not milk replacer.

Still praying for little Milly.


----------



## dunroven

I am going to find a friendly goat farmer who has dairy goats and I will get fresh raw goat's milk from them. I'm not going with any store milk. And as far as neighbor? Nope, we don't have a neighbor for about half a mile and they are not friendly. They have cattle and don't like our goats! LOL Sorry for the confusion about the milk replacer, but I will NOT do cow's milk from the store again. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## CaliannG

Oh, if you are having a problem with cow's milk, I don't blame you. Just please don't do the milk replacer. I'd use rice milk from the grocery store before I'd use milk replacer.


----------



## dunroven

I don't know if this link works or not, but I'm going to try and I hope you can see her. Its awfully dark where she likes to lay in front of the heater. Right now she is out from the heater and laying on the heating pad, but it too is in there where it is dark and I can't get good enough light for you to see her. Hope this works.


----------



## mamahen

She still looks a bit preemie to me. Is she a boer? Most babies this time of year are born fuzzy/fluffy - Millie looks like she was shaved. Really sleek looking. How are her hooves?

If she is a preemie, she may just need her rest & time to grow. And she would need smaller amounts of milk, like you are already doing.


----------



## dunroven

Yep, she's a boer. Everyone says she must be a preemie. She was born at the right time, but I have to wonder if her mother really got pregnant with that try that I saw. I'm kind of thinking maybe she didn't. It sure looked like it would have been though. She definitely is very slick. Both of the babies are. I hope and pray you are right mamahen, but she has lost a LOT of weight in the last 2 days, and she is not eating much of anything, although she does try once in a while, and as stated, she just has not pooped anymore since the initial black and then yellow. I am going to try to get some karo tomorrow. I just have to get her moving. Her belly hurts her when I try to put my hand there. She cries with that, so I try hard not to touch her belly anymore than I have to. I'm getting up every 2 hours through the night now to see about her, and its really taking its toll on me with having to work a full time job and do this as well. I hope she starts picking up soon. Her sister seems to be doing okay, except, like Milly, she's not going poop.


----------



## mamahen

A few links on premature goats, can't hurt...

http://kinne.net/saveprem.htm

http://uvalde.tamu.edu/staff/rick/Goat Gathering IV/Health/Newborn Kid Care.pdf


Keep them warm, give small amounts, often. I would not give any more oil today. How about holding her with a hot water bottle gently on her belly? Zip lock bags work if you don't have a regular one. She has to stay warm to digest the milk. I would keep adding a tsp of Karo or pancake syrup every bottle until she's more active. 

And lots of prayers...


----------



## dunroven

She's on a heating pad, and I don't have any karo syrup. I have maple syrup, but its not karo. I don't know if that will work or not. I have tried some of it, and nothing happened, but I'm going to try tomorrow to get some of that. I have tried absolutely everything else that I could. I don't know what else to do now. She's not even standing up. I have more goats coming tonight looks like. Have to get to the barn and be here too. Geez, not fair! LOL


----------



## coonripper

I dont see the problem with goat replacer, we have bottle fed hundreds over the past 20 years and i only remember 1 dying of scours. 90% of the goats we bottle fed came from dirty sale barns also so i doubt they were the strongest of goats to begin with. Not trying to start anything or rob this thread but from my experiences the replacers work just fine


----------



## fishhead

Could you detail what/how/etc you use replacer? Every detail you can think of would help.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa

Fishhead here's an article that details what we do. If it helps you I am glad.

I really don't "push" milk replacer, it's just that I'm not milking a goat or cow at the moment and whole milk is pretty expensive. 

Just wanted to clarify why I've had to use milk replacer.


----------



## fishhead

Thanks.


----------



## dunroven

Well, Milly is still with us. She has had her second penicillin shot. Breathing is much better today. She's still very frail, but she is drinking a ton now. Lots more than the day before. Still no poop, but I was able to get to the store this morning and I bought some karo. I put a bit of it in her milk. I still think those bowels have got to get moving or she's going to just stay sick, and maybe die, no matter what I do. I know some folks disagree with Karo, some say its the right thing, but you know, I'm at this point just trying anything and everything I can think of. I even added olive oil to the milk last night and this morning, which I think "soothed" her stomach, but still caused no movement. I did see a "little tiny bit" on the floor when I came in this morning but not sure who did it, her or her sister. Time will tell.


----------



## thaiblue12

Mine is still not popping on her own. I am glad in her case the suppositories are working. She hates it but it has to be done. 

I am glad Milly is doing better today. Let me ask you, do you have dogs in the house? I do and they LOVE the orangy yellow baby poop, so everytime this kid pees I have to be right there to make sure she pooped or not cause they will eat it before I can blink! :yuck: It seems to be even better then cat poop to them.

On the topic of milk replacer I know someone who did have a dead kid from it. They bloat on it more then have scours. I had warned her about using it but she did not listen and the goat she "saved" from being eaten died a horribly painful death. He came from a diary not an auction and he was not unhealthy. 
I have raised all my bottle kids on cow's milk without issue this is the first kid I have ever had get constipated from it.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

I keep checking in to see how Millie's doing, sounds like she's doing alot better. Hopefully the Karo syrup will kick in & start working. I think it's not good to give the oil too much as it also coats the stomach & makes it hard for them to absorb the nutrients from the milk, at least that's how I remember it when I read it.


Thai, I sure hope your baby gets going on her own soon too, I wonder if wiping her rear end with a wet rag to imitate momma licking her would help? I think I'm just grasping now but you never know.


----------



## dunroven

Well so far Milly is hanging in there. I really won't say she's doing better. She's incredibly frail. Everything knocks her over and I'm still not sure it is her doing the pooping. The sister is, I know for sure. Milly alternates between staying in front of the space heater and moving completely away from it. I will say, she does not and has never had a fever, so that's not a concern. She seems very normal in that. I gave her the second shot of penicillin today.  It says to give it until the symptoms stop, but I think I will run out of places on her tiny body to do that. So, I'm going to try, but boy I hate to stick her that many times. Poor little thing has sure had a rough start in life. Thanks for your concern everyone.

Oh, by the way, I have had goat babies get constipated on cow's milk, BUT never to this extent. I'm hoping the Karo will do something for her.


----------

